# Hals, Kehle, Schlund, Gurgel, Rachen



## Josemoncas

Was is der Unterschied zwischen diesen fünf Wörter?

Wenn wie über Schmerzen sprechen wollen, sprechen wir über Halsschmerzen, Kehleschmerzen...?

Antworten auf Spanisch sind dankenswert.


----------



## Estopa

Josemoncas said:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen diesen fünf Wörtern?
> 
> Wenn wir über Schmerzen sprechen wollen, sprechen wir über Halsschmerzen, Kehleschmerzen
> 
> Antworten auf Spanisch sind dankenswert. (Mejor: sind willkommen, lo otro es muy formal. Te lo digo porque siempre preguntas si las expresiones que usas son usuales. Si quieres subrayar que agradecerías que se te contestara en español puedes decir: Über Antworten auf Spanisch würde ich mich freuen, o algo por el estilo)



Hay un diccionario online que está bastante bien:

Hals
Kehle
Schlund
Gurgel
Rachen

Pienso que estas cosas solo se pueden entender recurriendo a un diccionario monolingüe.

Saludos


----------



## Josemoncas

Perdón por las faltas. Las prisas no son nada buenas 

Sé que hay diccionarios online monolingües bastante buenos y de hecho, los utilizo. Pero aún así, me cuesta entender muchas de las sutilezas de muchas definiciones y de ahí que pregunte 

*Creo *que "Rachen" hace referencia a la faringe, que "Hals" hace referencia al cuello y a la garganta en general y que "Kehle", "Schlund" y "Gurgel" se refieren a la faringe y la laringe.

¿Es así? Si quiero decir que me duele la garganta usaría "Hals". Pero el resto, ¿en qué contexto se usan? ¿Son más de uso médico o anatómico o se usan también de forma cotidiana"?

Danke im Voraus.

Por cierto, Estopa, gracias por las correcciones y sugerencias


----------



## baufred

... a completar y para diferenciar:

en general:
Halsschmerzen - dolor de garganta p.e. por una anginas o un fuerte resfriado (inflamación de las amígdalas y los alrededores de ellas > garganta - Rachen/Schlund)

para especificar:
Schmerzen am Gaumen - dolor en el paladar
Schluckbeschwerden - dificultad al tragar
Rachenentzündung - la faringitis
Kehlkopfentzündung - la laringitis 
Mandelentzündung - la amigdalitis
 ... que incluyen de vez en cuando también por 'inflamación de las cuerdas vocales (pliegues vocales) ' - Entzündung der Stimmbänder:
Stimmverlust - perdida de voz 
Heiserkeit - la ronquera

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## Geviert

Creo que Josemoncas se pregunta precisamente por el uso apropiado (en contexto alemán) de cada término, dado que el significado de estos últimos los puede encontrar solo. En otras palabras, no se ha respondido a su pregunta todavía. < ... >

Generalmente en alemán se usa _Hals _cuando se quiere denotar algo relacionado al cuello (un dolor por ejemplo) o connotar algo orgánico en relación a aquella parte del cuerpo en términos generales (por ejemplo, Rachen, Schlund = faringe). Nota que se usa siempre, para connotar en términos generales, aquella parte que es ópticamente evidente (el cuello) y se generaliza a partir de ella, si el discurso no es técnico, orgánico o médico. Gurgel y Kehle (laringe) son sinónimos.


----------



## Estopa

Josemoncas said:


> ¿Es así? Si quiero decir que me duele la garganta usaría "Hals". Pero el resto, ¿en qué contexto se usan? ¿Son más de uso médico o anatómico o se usan también de forma cotidiana"?


 
De las que has puesto, "Schlund" se utiliza casi solo para animales (= fauces).

Lo de "Gurgel" lo he oído sobre todo para "hacer gárgaras" (= gurgeln) o como expresión coloquial cuando se agarra a alguien por el cuello (= jemanden an die Gurgel packen), no es que se use mucho en el lenguaje cotidiano, suele decirse siempre "Hals". 

Creo que esas dos palabras, fuera de esos contextos, de momento las puedes olvidar.

Edit: Tienes razón, Geviert. Aún no habíamos respondido, pero mirando la definición del diccionario se puede ver en qué contextos se utilizan los términos.


----------



## Josemoncas

Muchas gracias a todos, en especial a ti, Geviert 

Ahora tengo una idea mucho más clara de para que se usa cada cosa.

Es cierto que en un diccionario te vienen muchas cosas (como las expresión "jdm an die Gurgel packen" y "jdm die Kehle/Gurgel zudrücken") pero uno nunca sabe si el término se usa casi en exclusividad en dichas frases o si, aparte de esas frases, es un término común o quizás más especializado.

Los diccionarios están bien pero aún les faltan muchas cosas, de ahí que recurra a vosotros 

Noch einmal, vielen Dank!!


----------



## Geviert

< ... >

Sobre el hilo en lo específico, dos notas más: conversando hoy con un amigo alemán que es jefe de enfermeros y trabaja en un hospital, me confirma lo que afirma también Estopa: después de _Hals_, _Gurgel _(en la expresión "hacer gárgaras" _gurgeln_) y _Rachen _son los más usados, sobre todo en algunos giros idiomáticos del lenguaje coloquial. _Kehle _y _Schlund _son términos anatómicos que no escucharás mucho por la calle (salvo en una fiesta freak de otorrinolaringólogos ).


----------



## Josemoncas

¡¡Lo anoto!! Intentaré no ir a ninguna fiesta freak de otorrinolaringólogos, no sea que use "Hals" en lugar de "Kehle" y me echen de la fiesta y hasta del país 

Danke sehr


----------

